# mac  connexion icloud impossible



## eckri (17 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

j'ai iphone + ipad + mac sous Sierra

depuis quelques temps mon mac me demandais tous les jours de me connecter a icloud

parti en vacances j'ai ferme la box et de retour oublie de la remettre, j'ouvre mon mac et je mets le mots de passe plusieurs fois sans bien sur de connection internet, donc apres 3 tentatives il me demande de recreer un mot de passe

jallume la box, je redemarre le mac, je change le mot de passe icloud sur iphone et ipad sans probleme et depuis impossible de reconnecter mon mac a icloud, j'ai le message *Impossible d’ouvrir les détails du compte en raison d’une erreur lors de la connexion à iCloud.*

je me connecte sans probleme avec le nouveau mot de passe sur icloud.com

j'ai supprime toutes les lignes du trousseau d'acces avec le mot icloud puis redemarre , rien n'y fait

j'ai plus une seule photo sur mon mac !

Comment faire ?
merci


----------



## ericse (17 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Pourquoi *Sierra* ?


----------



## eckri (17 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi *Sierra* ?


Parce que j'ai un Mac Pro de 2009 et que je peux pas aller plus loin
et que tout marchait il y a une semaine


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2022)

eckri a dit:


> Parce que j'ai un Mac Pro de 2009 et que je peux pas aller plus loin


Les MP 2009 sont limités de base à El Capitan, mais avec le patch de dos dude on peut aller jusqu'à High Sierra : http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/

voire au delà : http://dosdude1.com/mojave/


----------



## eckri (17 Avril 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> Les MP 2009 sont limités de base à El Capitan, mais avec le patch de dos dude on peut aller jusqu'à High Sierra : http://dosdude1.com/highsierra/
> 
> voire au delà : http://dosdude1.com/mojave/


Sierra sans risque et High Sierra avec risque , c'est bien pour ca que j'ai Sierra avec Patch
mais tout ca est hors sujet, ca marchait tres bien jusqu'a il y a une semaine


----------



## eckri (23 Avril 2022)

tout remarche apres plusieurs jours sans avoir rien fait


----------

